# Your Epidural experience



## chicasmama (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, I don't want to start a debate by any means. I am curious for those of you who birthed w/ an epidural (regardless of whether that was your intent or not ) how you felt about it?
***Heres my background (sorry-LONG) I was to birth in a birthing center. I labored at home for the majority of my labor. By the time I got to the center I was at an 8 (this was after about 33-35 hours of labor at home). I was feeling very impowered and ready to have my nautral birth. An hour later I was at a 9 and still feeling very in control. Then transition hit-I needed out of the tub, all I wanted to do was rock on the toilet. 10 hours of this and I was still at a 9. I was transfered to a hospitalk for several reasons (non super major though). I was exhausted, I had been laboring (real labor-not including the early can talk and rest through part of it) for 45 hrs. I was basically told at the hospital that they wanted to give me a c-section due to the length of time I had been laboring and how exhausted I was. I BEGGED them for other options. We agreed on an epidural to see if it would relax me enough and get me some rest till I was a 10cm. They ran it for 15 minutes and shut it off. It did work. The effects of it lasted maybe an hour. I was able to birth my dd in a standing position squatting and could feel the urge of every push. In the end it was a close to the birth I wanted as I could get, and it was beautiful.
**Well here I am getting ready to have another baby and I have conflicting issues about an epi. Prior to my first I was so against it, but now I feel like it wasn't a horrible thing for me.I find myself scared to go through such a hard labor again and feel a weakness to say "just give me an epi"














also know every birth can be different.... I feel so conflicted......


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

My epidural(s) didn't work well.

I got my first one when I was 6 cm, about 19 hours into labor. It worked for 2 hours, then slowly wore off. There was a lot of fidding and fussing, but they were unable to get the epidural to work at.all. To the point that we (the midwife and I) decided to just pull it out, to give me freedom of movement. I moved into every position imaginable and then some at that point.

Around 9 cm, they tried to replace my epidural. The anesthesiologist tried for over 45 minutes to place it without success. Finally, they called in another anesthesiologist from home, and he had success. That epidural was placed at about hour 33 of labor. I was adamant that it be replaced, because I felt like a c-section was coming, and I wanted to be awake for the surgery.

That epidural worked for about 2 hours. It wore off, and I felt I couldn't take much more. Many other factors went into play, but I ended up with a c-section. After much fiddling and fussing with the epidural, they were able to get the epidural dosed, and I was able to use it for anesthesia during my c-section.


----------



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

I had epidurals with my first two births. They worked really, really well.. basically the perfect epidural. They weren't turned off until after the birth, but still I felt an incredible urge to push and felt every sensation except the pain.

For my third, I had a homebirth with a very long early stage where I couldn't get any sleep. I told my midwife in the morning of the third day that if she wasn't born by evening, I was going to go to the hospital for an epidural and pitocin. She was born two hours later.

So, having experienced both.. if I were to get pregnant again, I'd go for another homebirth, with the knowledge that if it got to be too much, I could always just throw in the towel and go get my epidural.

Personally, I don't think epidurals are horrible. They come with risks, but so does everything. I don't see anything wrong with trying to go natural again at the birth center, but giving yourself permission to transfer if you need to. And it might just be that if you give yourself permission, and even a flexible 'deadline' your labor might be easier. I know mine kicked into high gear once I gave the baby her eviction notice.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

I had one with my first....my labor was pitocin induced, which *almost* anyone who has had a pitocin induced labor (meaning I wasn't in labor at all) will tell is HORRIBLE....after having transition strength contractions for over 5 hrs. and had only gotten to 1 1/2 cm's I was headed for a c-sec. So I asked for an epidural (I was also devestated, I didn't want anything to start out with) and eventhough it caused a few problems (my B/P dropped, as did dd1's heartrate) it did it's job. I went from 1 1/2 cm's to fully dialated in only 6 1/2 hrs. It did start to wear off at the end, so I had a major urge to push and I felt her head being born but other than that I didn't feel too much of anything else.

BUT eventhough it did what it was supposed to do for me....I really felt like I let myself down. I ended up having severe PPD and PTSD.

So with dd2 I decided that I could do it and I did. Had an easy 4 hr. (6 hrs. if you count the very first measly contraction) labor at a FSBC with a wonderful m/w.

HTH.


----------



## ferretbees (Feb 4, 2008)

I was planning a natural birth, as well. It didn't happen









I've dealt with my guilt over immediately asking for an epidural after my hospital admission. I didn't get ANY labor support from the OB/GYN practice I used prior to the admission (during 72 hours of prodromal labor at home). It was exhausting - hardly any sleep during those three days. I only had the epidural for maybe two hours when I was offered to continue labor or consent to a cesarean. Guess which one I chose?

After having every intervention imaginable, including the tip of the iceberg, I'm planning the exact opposite for next time. Everyone has their pain limit. No one should be feel ashamed for agreeing to interventions during labor and birth. Of course, I still think to myself "what if I could have held out longer without the epi?" Grrrrr! We are our own worst enemy!


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I had one with my first. After being stuck at 5 cm for 5 hours and also getting a migraine I decided I could do labor or I could do a migraine but I couldn't do both. My midwife suggested the epi to see if it would relax me enough to finish dilating.

Just after the doc walked out (after the 20 minutes of monitoring they do) I had a huge drop in blood pressure. The room exploded with people, I started to black out and just felt like I could drift off - I didn't care what was happening and that was the scariest part.

We dialed down the epi. I hated the way it made my lower half feel. I felt heavy and could not get comfortable. We let it completely wear off before I started pushing - I wanted to be able to feel.

I'm due in August. If I have another migraine (which I figure I will) I've already planned a number of other natural alternatives to deal with it. An epi will be my choice of last resort. I just didn't like the way it felt when I had it and I didn't like the way I felt after.

Each epi affects each mom differently and you have to do what is best for you and your baby. Creating and having the right support system is the first step to a great birth. Support the mom, always!


----------



## california_mom (Sep 30, 2007)

I was planning a natural birth, but that didn't happen. My water broke at the same time contractions started. I was in labor for 14 hours before I headed to the hospital (I wanted to labor as much as possible at home). At that point, my contractions were 3 minutes apart. So OBVIOUSLY I thought I was 6, 7, or 8 cm dilated by then. Welp, the nurses didn't believe my water broke (since I was a first time mom I'm sure) so they did a swab and it didn't fern. Then they checked me and I was 0, yes ZERO cm dilated. WTF! So, they did another swab and it didn't fern and they sent me back home







:.

3 more hours of labor at home, and within those three hours I was in so much pain I couldn't stand it. I also had not been taking care of myself by eating. I was so worried about pooping on the table that I had barely a few crackers and a piece of toast since the beginning of labor. I was hydrated, but not well fed. I could hardly stand, my legs were shaking, I was shivering, and I couldn't find a position that was comfortable. All my labor pains were in my groin, never in my stomach or back or whereever the "normal" labor pains are. I was not expecting that. I felt like I had to poop from the beginning. I was miserable.

So, after three hours of hell, I told my doula and my dh that I was going back to the hospital and they WILL admit me bc this was unbearable. Like a 9+ on the pain scale. I was 99% sure at that point I was gonna opt for drugs. The only way I wouldn't is if I was transitioning already. Maybe?! I sure was in enough pain for it to be that stage of labor.

Back to the hospital we went. They checked me, and I was only 3 cm dilated! Then the nurse said, "Oh, at this rate, you'll be pushing in 8 hours." EIGHT HOURS?! I can't handle EIGHT MORE HOURS of this! So, epi it was.







Of course, now I know that the nurse saying "8 hours" was a bunch of BS. You can't predict how long it will take.









But I have to say, it was like night and day. Once that epi started working, I was able to talk and relax and not necessarily enjoy the experience - I was in the hospital after all - but endure it without feeling like I'd rather die.

I had the epi throughout laboring and pushing. It was another 8 hours before I started pushing (much like the nurse predicted, however, my contractions slowed from 1.5 minutes apart to 5 minutes apart; and I'm SURE I would have been pushing well before 8 hours had I not gone with the epi). I didn't feel the contractions at all, except I could tell when one was coming on from my increased heartrate. I had oxygen most of that time because ds's heartrate kept dipping. I had to stay on one side most of those 8 hours of labor because the umbilical cord may have been getting smooshed during the contractions when I was on the other side. Eventually I pushed, and I pushed ds out in 45 minutes, with dh telling me when to push.







No pain, except for two weeks after bc of the three hemorrhoids and three slight tears. (I thought "3" was supposed to be a lucky number!)

Even though the epi "saved" me, I think I'd still go for a natural birth if I had a 2nd baby. It's different the 2nd time I hear! And now I know what to do better (eat!) and what to expect.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

I also had a long, painful early labor. Stayed home as long as I could stand it and then went to the midwife-led unit at the hospital and was 3cm. After 36 hours of no sleep I asked for the epi and transferred to the ob unit. I was afraid I wouldn't have anything left when it came time to push. They gave me a very light epidural, it took the pain away completely but I could still feel the pressure of the ctx. I had a lovely nap as did DH and my mom.

It wore off by the time I was 10cm, I pushed for 45 minutes and DD slid right out, tiny tear, 3 stitches. I held her right away and she was nursing within 10 mins of being born. I don't regret having the epi at all but this time around I'm going to try to get through without!


----------



## tndixiemom (Jul 16, 2007)

I had an epi with my first and plan to have one again. I knew the risks going in, but I also knew my body and my limits. I ended up being induced at 38 weeks due to pre-e. They started the induction at 4pm on Thursday and I got the epidural at noon on Friday. I was at 4 cm when I received it and was at 10 at a little after 4pm. I pushed for 15 minutes and out he came. I felt the pressure to push, but no pain. I almost tore. My ob compared it to a scraped knee. She put one stitch in and that was it. All in all, I was and still am very happy with the labor and delivery. I hope the next one goes as well(aside from the induction).


----------



## mikayla's mama (May 22, 2005)

PItocin induction, malpositioned baby, long labor, extreme pain with little to no progress, I got the epidural. It wore off shortly after it was placed. The whole labor sucked, full of interventions that I now think were not needed.

I got my precious little angel out of the deal so I shouldn't say that everything sucked lol.


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

I had epidurals with my first two births. They worked really, really well.. basically the perfect epidural. They weren't turned off until after the birth, but still I felt an incredible urge to push and felt every sensation except the pain.
Me too. Mine was great - I was aware of contractions but they weren't painful and I did feel the urge to push. I took a light nap mid-labor, which I think was extremely helpful in getting me through the two hours of pushing. I would get one again.

I think a lot of the horror stories you hear have to do with improperly placed or improperly dosed epidurals. If you have a high-quality hospital, it can be a positive experience. I have no regrets.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

Mine were good. Felt to push. Dilated much faster after I got them.

Wasn't my intention to have epis but I don't regret it at all.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

I did not want one, got coerced into one, didn't like it. I didn't like the feeling of being trapped in the bed like a turtle on my back. I didn't like that I was so totally numb. I couldn't feel the urge to push, and I couldn't even feel when I WAS pushing, I had no idea if my body was actually doing anything or not.


----------



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikayla's mama* 
PItocin induction, malpositioned baby, long labor, extreme pain with little to no progress, I got the epidural. It wore off shortly after it was placed. The whole labor sucked, full of interventions that I now think were not needed.

That's pretty much my epidural experience. My 2nd labor, in which I had IV meds, wasn't that bad. My 4th labor was a homebirth and while the pain was INTENSE towards the end, it was my best birth experience yet.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I asked for mine 10 hours into a pit induced labor. I liked it for about 15 min. because I could finally relax a bit. Then I hated it almost as much as I hated the contractions. I hadn't planned on either an induction or the epi so that colors my feelings about it.

Mine was a bit lopsided. One side was more numb than the other. I could still feel the contractions and the right side ( I think it was the right?) of my abdomen still hurt a bit, but not bad. What I hated was my helplessness. I hated not being able to use my legs. My mom and DH had to help me reposition in the bed because I couldn't control my left leg at all. I couldn't get comfortable.

Next time, no pit. no epi.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

My pg stories are similar to yours. DD#1 I labored 45 hours and only got to 7cm. They were starting to talk c-section and above anything else I wanted to avoid that. Three hours of pitocin and an epi and DD was out.

For a long time after the birth I felt conflicted about how it all played out. I'd so badly wanted to go drug free. But I knew that I'd avoided a c-section. As my second labor approached, I felt as though I could do the drug-free thing but that if labor progressed as slowly as the first then I'd be ok with the epi.

Sure enough DD#2 took as long to come out, after 38 hours and me not very dilated, they told me the way to avoid a c-sec was to do the pit and epi to push things along. So we did. This time I don't have the kind of regrets I did with the first one. In the end, I was able to enjoy the birth, the epi wore off before I got to pushing so I felt all the contracting and push urges ... and that was fantastic!

I know on these boards people can get hung up on avoiding all the medical interventions. But despite my strong desire to go drug-free I really do feel that my experience was great. I had circumstances that I feel were reason enough to get the epi. I don't love epidurals, but I didn't have a bad experience.

If I were to have a third child, I'd approach the labor the exact same way as the first two - try to go drug free, but if I labored beyond two nights of no sleep, I'd be willing to do an epi again.


----------



## tanya1976 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mine went well


----------



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YesandNo* 
I think a lot of the horror stories you hear have to do with improperly placed or improperly dosed epidurals. If you have a high-quality hospital, it can be a positive experience. I have no regrets.

I agree with this. I work in the same hospital I birthed twice in, and I've often heard epidural-placement referred to as an art form. It's very sad to me that with the amount of practice anesthesiologists are able to get, that they can't do a better job of it. And I'm so very grateful to have had competent doctors.


----------



## ilovebabies (Jun 7, 2008)

I tried an epidural with my 2nd and it was a horrible experience. If I would have had an epi like some have had (where it worked great), I very possibly would have tried again.

It didn't take AT ALL. They kept pumping and pumping it in, increasing the amount and it didn't work at all. Not even my toe was numb!

Then, I don't remember the circumstance, but the anesthesiologist couldn't make it back for awhile so they kept it in me and I had to lay there for hours with it in and they wouldn't let me lay on my back because of it. It was HORRIBLE. My husband finally said, "Somebody get this thing out of her!!" Today I would have handled that totally differently, but 12 years ago I wasn't quite so bold.

This last pg (#4) was incredibly painful and I *almost* gave up. I even asked my midwife if it was too late to transer me because I couldn't take it anymore. She said, "Honey, you're fully dilated, all you have to do is push!" lol!!


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I had a really hard time sleeping the last month of pregnancy so I went into labor very sleep deprived. I had contractions 6-8 minutes apart for 36 hours before I began dilating. Then the contractions went to every two minutes and by 40 hours I was 4 cm. By that point I was so tired I could barely walk. I hadn't been able to really eat for the previous 24 hours though I was drinking plenty. I decided that I needed a nap.

So I transfered and begged for an epidural. It was placed well and I blissfully slept. Ok, so I slept on and off for four hours. They woke me every hour to say, "I'm worried that you aren't progressing enough, we want to start pitocin." I told them to check my progress and I began progressing 2cm every hour so they let me keep sleeping with no pitocin. When I was fully dilated I pushed for an hour and made almost no progress and my contractions slowed down to every 8 minutes. That put me at 45 hours of labor. I said fuck it, got the pitocin started and slept for another hour. The nurse called it "laboring down." When I woke up again the head was really far into the birth canal though it took another 2 hours of pushing to finish getting her out. The epidural wore off about the time I woke up from that last nap and I felt the whole last hour and some of pushing.

I'm planning to try again for a homebirth the second time. If I need to transfer again I will but I'm hoping that things go a bit faster.







I don't regret my experience or feel bad about it at all. I needed help so I got it. I then pushed out an 8 lb baby with a 95% head.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I think it's great an epidural was able to help make your birth a beautiful experience.







They are there for a reason, and just because I believe they get way overused, and have potential dangers, doesn't mean they should NEVER be used.

I would urge you to work through your previous birth and try to get to a place without fear (fear of pain, fear of "giving in", etc) and see what you really want. For the best chances of health for mother and baby, I believe natural childbirth is the best thing to plan (in the absence of need for medical interventions). But medical interventions, including pharmalogical pain medications, are there as backup if they are needed, and there should never be any shame or guilt for using necessary medicines.


----------



## california_mom (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
I think it's great an epidural was able to help make your birth a beautiful experience.







They are there for a reason, and just because I believe they get way overused, and have potential dangers, doesn't mean they should NEVER be used.

I would urge you to work through your previous birth and try to get to a place without fear (fear of pain, fear of "giving in", etc) and see what you really want. For the best chances of health for mother and baby, I believe natural childbirth is the best thing to plan (in the absence of need for medical interventions). But medical interventions, including pharmalogical pain medications, are there as backup if they are needed, and there should never be any shame or guilt for using necessary medicines.









Thank you for saying that


----------



## jaxxy (Apr 24, 2007)

How cool that you got just the right amount of relief...unfortunately that doesn't happen for most. I got an epi after 6 hours of pit. I think if someone would have said...you are getting close, just a little longer I could have done it but it didn't happen that way so I got a one sided epi (accidentally) and had a baby just about an hour or so later.
Next time, no pit and no epi and hopefully no hospital!


----------



## mikayla's mama (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christyc* 
That's pretty much my epidural experience. My 2nd labor, in which I had IV meds, wasn't that bad. My 4th labor was a homebirth and while the pain was INTENSE towards the end, it was my best birth experience yet.

I went natural with my second DD, I walked into the hospital about 30 minutes before she was born (I wasn't going to let them force anything on me like they did with my first). They didn't even have time to place an IV. My labor and delivery with her was just amazing, no intervention at all except some minor stitching after she was born.


----------



## MsLondon (Sep 25, 2007)

well I was 10 days overdue when my waters broke so I knew I wouldnt be able to have babe in the birthing center as planned as their policy was if you were more then a week o/d, no birthing center. so after a week I was prepafrd for that at least.

my waters broke at 1am on the sat night/sun morn. I labored through the night and the next morning. At 2pm on the sunday afternoon, I went to the hospital expecting them to tell me I was at an 8 or something. Er no. I wasnt dilated AT ALL!! I kid you not. this was devestating, but because my waters had broke they decided that it was best to start inducing








so they gave me the cervidil gel, I managed to get to a 2 but that was it. by this time it was 9pm on the sunday night so out comes the pitocin. argh!
at 1am in the morning, she checked me again and i hadnt got past 2 and a half!! I had been laboring for 24 hours now and I just knew in my heart that i would end up getting c/s so I asked for an epidural. And thought the relief was immediate it was a horrible experience!!!:

EPIDURAL EXPERIENCE:
Anasthesiologist came down, I was sat on edge of bed, I was told I would feel electric shocks down one leg while it was being administered (WHAT??) and yes I do but the guy couldnt get it in for some reason, so another guy came down and did it - electric shocks again but they got it in in the end but then the itch started!!! what is with that? My whole body was itching like crazy - it was horrid!! No one told me about electric shocks and itching prior to this!!!

Anyway, at about 3pm on the monday I started feeling sick and my BP dropped along with babys heartbeat, hers dropped to 60!!! everyone starts going crazy and out come the internal fetal monitoring. Oh No, this is everyhting I didnt want!! By 5pm they suggested c/section was best option. well after 41 hours since water broke and after had jsut been through wild horse couldnt have kept me from the operating room just so DD could be born safely. She was, thank goodness even though I was in the op room for nealry an hour - grrrr. Anyway, I had a beautiful healthy little girl at the end of it all and I know thats the main thing but I ceratinly wouldnt wish my birth experience on anyone!!!


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

I had an epi with #5 and #6, both were actually very good experiences... but, neither epidural was in for very long before the baby was born. I think with #5 it was in for about 90 minutes and with the last baby it was less than an hour. So basically I used epis for transition.

I was lucky in that both epis worked well and quickly, were not painful to have inserted, I didn't go too numb (I could still feel the contractions, I just didn't feel pain), my sensation returned quickly after it was turned off, pushing was fast and basically effortless, both babies had good apgars (8 and 9) and were alert.

I did have residual back pain, like a slight bruised feeling, that lingered for a year after epi #1, but I knew this was a risk. So far no residual back pain with epi #2.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I was swearing that I should send my anesthesiologist flowers, personally. Horrible back labor with no progression for about ten hours was it for me ... the epi was perfect, I could totally feel the urge to push but no pain, and it let me relax enough that my son was born just an hour or two after getting it.

My only complaint is that because I couldn't feel the pain I also couldn't feel the tearing, so that wound up being pretty ugly ... I don't know if feeling it would have made me more able to regulate pushing to minimize that a little more or not.


----------



## Daniel's Kitty (Nov 18, 2006)

I had one when I was induced I hated getting it put in, and if I had known how far along I was I wouldn't have done it but it was great while it lasted. I still felt all of pushing since it only lasted an hour. The worst part was the OB treating me like I was still numb and not wanting to believe I wasn't.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a good experience with my epideral. When I got to the hospital I was 5.5 cm dilated and didn't get the epi until I was almost 7 cm. It worked well- stopped feeling contractions about 10 minutes after it was placed, allowed me to dose off (was in labor all night at home), but I still felt the urge to push. I was fully dilated 2.5 hours after getting it and pushed my son out 2 hours after that. I didn't have any side effects afterwards. Looking back I probably could have finished labor without it but I didn't know any different at the time and don't regret getting it.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 







:

I have decided I love you.

Anyway, as for epidurals, if I am remembering Sheila Kitzinger correctly (or what is said in one of her books) if the epidural is done through the womans own free will, generally, she will have a better experience than someone who has an epidural against her wishes (and I don't mean that it was just done, I mean that for whatever reason, lack of support, scare tactics etc).


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

Anasthesiologist came down, I was sat on edge of bed, I was told I would feel electric shocks down one leg while it was being administered (WHAT??) and yes I do but the guy couldnt get it in for some reason, so another guy came down and did it - electric shocks again but they got it in in the end but then the itch started!!! what is with that? My whole body was itching like crazy - it was horrid!! No one told me about electric shocks and itching prior to this!!!
No one told you about electric shocks and crazy itching because that is NOT supposed to happen! That is completely weird.

My biggest complaint with my epi is that the iodine stained my back for a week. Other than that? It was good.


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

Mine was HORRIBLE. Really. First one didn't work, no one believed me, second one was placed, sudden low blood pressure, fetal distress everyone rushed round trying to fix it, blood pressure etc was sorted, then they wouldn't allow me to birth in the position I w anted and thanks to the epidural I had no choice, had to be cathetered, got an infection. I guess it wasn't just the epidural, well, the induction started it off, the epidural just caused even more crap.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YesandNo* 
No one told you about electric shocks and crazy itching because that is NOT supposed to happen! That is completely weird.

Actually my anaesthesiologist warned me both times I had an epidural that I might feel a zing down my leg but I never did.


----------



## Sage.Naissance (Feb 5, 2008)

To the OP: sounds like your epidural was much needed and worked wonderfully. I have seen some epidurals like this. I find when a woman really needs an epidural it works great. It is great to know that you can go through long hard labour(as you did) and not need an epidural(as you didnt get for many many hours) and that you have the option of getting one in the end if you need one. Epidurals can be lifesaving, and caesarean preventing measures if used appropriately.
So, for the second, just remember how well you did without it, and how, when you needed it, it worked for you. Good luck.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

My epidural with 1st DD initially only numbed my one side (after the anaesthesiologist was finished I rolled to one side - apparantly that sometimes makes the medicine pool to one side making the other side not as numb). When fixed it worked wonderfully for me and I was able to feel enough to push and was up & moviing shortly after birth.
2nd DD I got my epi when dialated to 8 1/2 and it worked perfectly - that delivery ended in a C/S but I was able to sit up & hold my daughter as soon as I was in recovery and was able to move myself from one bed to another about an hour after delivery.
I had two good experiences but I know not all do. If it is necessary or wanted by the mom epidurals can really help a mom through a difficult delivery.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

***


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

***


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tireesix* 
Anyway, as for epidurals, if I am remembering Sheila Kitzinger correctly (or what is said in one of her books) if the epidural is done through the womans own free will, generally, she will have a better experience than someone who has an epidural against her wishes (and I don't mean that it was just done, I mean that for whatever reason, lack of support, scare tactics etc).

Robbie Davis-Floyd makes that point too, in her book Birth as an American Rite of Passage. Women who *chose* what happened to them, be it natural birth or cesarean or epidural, were much happier about their experience than women who were not in control (whether that resulted in natural birth, cesarean, etc).


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tireesix* 
I have decided I love you.

Thanks!









I also wanted to thank all of you for sharing your stories! I know you have not been telling them for my sake, but since I have never had an epi, the only info I get is here or from the OB (and it's not like I am willing to trust their opinions on that).

This thread has been very informative.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

I've had two. My first was after 8 hours of intense labor and I had only dialated 1 cm. Baby was at a +3 station, but because of cervical surgery in the past I wasn't dialating (scar tissue.) My OB wanted to get me off my feet because my cervix was swelling - so at that point I opted for an epidural. I felt pressure, urge to push, but no pain (DS was 7.9 lbs.)

With DD, it was frustrating, I labored until 4 cms at home, had a labor check and got pressured into getting my water broken at the hospital (don't ask, I was so conflicted about it...) I knew what breaking my membranes would do to labor intensity and about an hour after that I caved (despite working with a hypnobirthing person for 6 weeks leading up to the birth.) I had an epidural at 7 cms dialated.

My hospital does a walking epidural that's patient controlled (ie you get a button on the delivery system to press.) It doesn't wear off (the first birth it took 36 hours from my water spontaneously breaking at home and my epidural was in from 8 hours on...no problems.) The second time the baby was a 9 pounder and I made them dump out the spinal (they mix that into that epi concoction.) I had relief during labor, but all of the pressure, burning and pain during delivery (plus the doctor sucked - versus my first OB who was amazing and made me feel very supported - I think that had a LOT to do with birth experience...)

Both times the anesthesiologist was a family friend and no problems with administration or any side effects. Both babies nursed fine (but I was insistant upon putting them immediately to the breast, no bottles, pacis or anything along those lines...)


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

Suddenly remembered my cousins wife story, I talk about my awful experience but hers was worse. Her epidural left her paralysed from the waist down for a few days. It obviously resolved itself BUT it was vey frightenng for the Doctors and family.


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

Epidurals seem to only work on the left side for me, and, while it would seem rational for that to mean only 50% pain, it was just 100% pain concentrated on one side.

Plus they put me in an oxygen mask and bp issues. It also stalled my labor, so pitocin was needed. (ended up being 14 hour labor). 2nd was 16 hour labor. Then at home, unmedicated was 4.5 hours!

(also note this is a really good hospital)


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

I was hoping for a natural birth, ended up being induced because of an issue with my amniotic fluids, and then had pitocin, my water broken, and the epidural. Basically every intervention minus the C!

All that said, I had a great birth. My epidural was very well done, quick and efficient and I would actually pick up both of my legs and my hips, felt the contractions but not the pain. I got the pitocin at 7am, the epidural at 1pm, and had my baby at 10 pm. I was afaid the epidural would make me feel paralyzed, but that was not the case.

I hear your predicament--I had a good birth all around, but I was "sweating out toxins" for about six months so part of me would try to avoid all those drugs again if possible.


----------



## rixafreeze (Apr 30, 2006)

No personal experience with one, but I am always surprised at the wide range of sensation/feeling/motion that epidurals do or do not allow. It seems like a good epidural for most women are those that let you feel the pressure and the urge to push, and give you some ability to move or get into different positions to push. It's too bad that this is not a consistent outcome of epidurals.

Love the comments about what Kitzinger and Davis-Floyd said regarding control and how women perceive their epidurals.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rixafreeze* 
It seems like a good epidural for most women are those that let you feel the pressure and the urge to push, and give you some ability to move or get into different positions to push. It's too bad that this is not a consistent outcome of epidurals.









I posted a poll a while back asking about epidural experiences & level of feeling ... while it's just MDC anecdotal, it seemed to work out to be about 50/50 in terms of being able to feel enough to effectively labor while still experiencing pain relief.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rixafreeze* 
It seems like a good epidural for most women are those that let you feel the pressure and the urge to push, and give you some ability to move or get into different positions to push. It's too bad that this is not a consistent outcome of epidurals.

It is too bad. I didn't feel pressure or the urge to push, but I still had the ability to move around easily. I've always wondered how that was possible...how I could have complete control over my hips and legs but absolutely positively no sensation of the contractions at all. It seems like the two things would be linked.


----------



## JessasMilkMama (Oct 24, 2004)

My last birth I was planning a HB, but I had a placental abruption. I didnt know it during labor, but the pain was out of this world, worse than being induced with my first. I mean you could not breathe through these like you could not breathe through being stabbed. So I went to the hospital for pain relief.
I got the epidural right away and I was already at 7cm. It was PERFECT. I could feel no more pain, but still pressure. No bad side effects. I had it for about an hour and I felt the urge to push. I pushed her out. No pain. It was terrific, seriously! Since I hadnt had it very long, it took no time at all to wear off when we were done. I was discharged later that day.
So, I am very pro natural birth, had a homebirth with my second, but man, that epidural (and whole hospital exprerience, they were so nice and supportive) was great. I think if one chooses that route, to try and hold out as long as possible until you are in active labor and your body is well on its way to birthing. I wouldnt have wanted to lie around like that for the whole day before giving birth.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

I had an epidural with dd1. I got it right around 6-7cm dilated during some intense active labor. I had a really hard time trying to hold still and sit up so they could get the needle in my back. My contractions were about 2 minutes apart and very long and the pressure sitting put on my cervix made me squirm with pain so every time I would move I could feel the needle scrape my spine.

Then the damn thing didn't work. It numbed the left half of me but not the right, and not my crotch at all. So I could feel my contractions but I had to stay lying down for them and I felt every single rip and tear when she was on her way out. I left that birth pretty shocked and bitter.

I would never, ever have another one. I had dd2 in a hospital birth center and was completely unmedicated. But about 5 hours in the pain was so intense that I was losing my resolve and actually entertaining the idea of doing another epidural. My doc came in and checked my cervix and I was 9 centimeters! So obviously an epidural wasn't going to happen at this point and finding out that I was so far along completely renewed my faith in my body and I pushed her out, screaming like a banshee on my knees in the birthing tub.







I loved her birth.


----------



## redebeth (Apr 23, 2006)

Yah, me too. A few other moms mentioned this also. I certainly never knew it was a possibility. And to top it all off, the anaesthesiologist was arguing with the nurses who brought in another dr. to redo my meds and it was awful. Plus, I even dilated unevenly. (the side i could feel everything dilated while the flooded, drugged side I couldn't move didn't dilate as fast.

I've heard it referred to as a "window" when the medication doesn't reach everywhere it is supposed to. Well, I say it was way more like a door. A big door.

And I will never have another catheter voluntarily done to me again. That was humiliating and very uncomfortable.

That was with my first when I was young. Since then I have had two water births and I can say that water does wonders for pain, much more than meds ever did for me.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redebeth* 
Yah, me too. A few other moms mentioned this also. I certainly never knew it was a possibility. And to top it all off, the anaesthesiologist was arguing with the nurses who brought in another dr. to redo my meds and it was awful. Plus, I even dilated unevenly. (the side i could feel everything dilated while the flooded, drugged side I couldn't move didn't dilate as fast.

I've heard it referred to as a "window" when the medication doesn't reach everywhere it is supposed to. Well, I say it was way more like a door. A big door.

And I will never have another catheter voluntarily done to me again. That was humiliating and very uncomfortable.

That was with my first when I was young. Since then I have had two water births and I can say that water does wonders for pain, much more than meds ever did for me.

Oh wow I forgot about the catheter! They gave it to me after I got the epidural and then I was pumped full of fluids throughout. then it came out when it was time to push. After she was born, they said that I couldn't go to my room until I peed. So the nurses helped me to the bathroom and there I sat. For 10 minutes. I could not pee. I was too swollen down there and it wouldn't come out. So unfortunately, I needed yet another catheter. But there was no epidural this time to take the edge off of what I was feeling down there so I felt everything. I cried like a baby the whole time. I felt so ripped apart and then I felt like I was being violated further by the catheter. My nurse was really kind though and she felt so bad for me and tried to be so gentle. I appreciated the sympathy because I felt so small and alone after that birth.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

I have to say I was always jealous of moms that had labors that went well with an epidural. The whole reason I went with one in the first place is because I had talked to about 5 moms who had one and they raved about its virtues and I was sold. I'm glad that they had good experiences.


----------



## tndixiemom (Jul 16, 2007)

Did anyone else not get a catheter with their epidural? The doctors never even mentioned one. The epidural I had was a catheter in my back and I had a button I could push if I wanted another dose of it. Feeling started to come back within 15 minutes of them taking it out and I never had any problems. I was up and going to the bathroom within an hour. I really hope the next one is as easy.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Haven't read all the replies yet....

My epidural with DD1 worked, but I hated it. As a result of the epidural I had several lovely things attached to me. Catheter, blood pressure cuff, oxygen mask, IV and the epidural itself. I looked like I was in a hospital bed SICK, not having having a bay. It was uncomfortable and never want to feel like that again.


----------



## redebeth (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh, Honeydee, I was swollen too, but not that bad. You just made me feel so sad thinking about you having to get another one. You forgot for a reason , I think.

Also, I forgot to mention that the anaestesiologist told me that the epidural didn't work because I gained so much weight, she couldn't find the right spot or something.

Seriously.

I was like 5'5" and 170#, and almost 42 weeks pregnant. She was E V I L .....


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

First time I had to be cathed because I had the epi/fluids for so long (I started on IV antibiotics 24 hours after my water broke) It wasn't bad - and I was very apprehensive about it. The OB did it herself and it was actually a huge relief (I said to her, "That's it? Like tapping a keg!







) But I think a huge factor was that the OB was so supportive, involved and hands on. She's a mom herself and a generally caring and gentle practitioner.

No cath the second time - I didn't labor long at all once they broke my water. But I'm still upset about that birth - the OB was detached and my L&D nurse was panicky and irritating (versus the first time - she was amazing.)


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:

Also, I forgot to mention that the anaestesiologist told me that the epidural didn't work because I gained so much weight, she couldn't find the right spot or something.
Jerk







: Sounds like she was trying to cover her own incompetence.


----------



## lawschoolmama (Mar 12, 2008)

I had an epi with DD eight months ago, and IMO, it was a good experience. DD was born about three weeks before due date, because I became extremely ill with preeclampsia (terrible vomiting, nausea, back pain, etc.). After the docs finally figured out how to diminish the effects of the pre-E, I was so sick and exhausted that I asked for the epi. It didn't hurt going in, and at first, I wasn't even sure it was working--I could easily move my legs and toes and everything. I wasn't in pain, though...Then, after they broke my water "to move things along and avoid a C-section," I hit transition and the contractions were unbearable for me (I hadn't even finished my childbirth prep class, because of DD's early arrival!). So the anesthesiologist came in and upped the meds in my epi, and then I literally couldn't feel anything. Couldn't move my legs at all, or tell when it was time to push. I was scared I wouldn't know how to push then--but the docs said "push," and I did great--pushed her out in nine pushes! I actually felt very lucky to have the epi work so well for me that day, because I literally just felt so exhausted and "pained out" from the pre-E, you know? I'm definitely considering having a natural birth for next time though...because of some BFing problems in the beginning that I worry were related to the epi. We'll see.


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

I had a cathetter and it hurt so bad to pee afterit was taken out. I was checked and I had no tears/grazes in that particular area, te only thing it could have been was the catheter removal causing some damage according to my MW.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YesandNo* 
I think a lot of the horror stories you hear have to do with improperly placed or improperly dosed epidurals. If you have a high-quality hospital, it can be a positive experience. I have no regrets.

This can be true but it's about the practitioner, not the hospital. I had an interesting experience. My OB asked me about my plans for anaesthesia (this was in the UK, and epidurals are somewhat less common there). When I said I was considering epidural, she referred me to the consultant anaesthetist as she didn't like the look of my spine. The consultant had a look at me and said that with my back, I needed someone experienced and wrote it in my notes.

I ended up with an emergency Caesarean, and I had a Senior Registrar (so he'd been practising for at least 5 years) and while it did work and I had no complications, he had trouble placing the epidural and couldn't do combined spinal-epidural (desirable in this case as spinal offers a faster onset of pain relief and would have reduced the waiting time to begin surgery).

Since it was a Caesearean I had a foley placed (after I was numb, thankfully) and it was very odd to feel it when the anaesthetic wore off. I had issues passing urine afterwards so I stayed cath'ed for 18 hours. I don't recommend this.

Obviously, since this was a surgical epidural it was a much higher dose, with the attendant issues (i.e. I was numb to the chest and it took hours to wear off). The low-dose "mobile" epidural usually used in L&D is different.


----------



## basilisa76 (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you guys know how long does it take to loose all the additional fluids you get with an epidural? With my first one, it was totally natural and unmedicated, the second time I got an epidural (it was a week ago) and my weight at that time was 126 pounds, my daughter weighted 7 pounds and when I got home (1 day later) I weighted 120 pounds! Not even the baby's weight? Can I attribute it to the IV fluids? how long does it take to loose it? (my hands are still swollen!)

Thanks!

Gigi


----------



## LinzMommy2Be (Jan 10, 2008)

I was planning a natural birth--my water broke at 34 weeks. I went to the hospital with my pants soaking wet dripping amniotic fluid onto the floor. I had some mild regular contractions when I got to the hospital. They admited me to a L&D room and when I layed down to take a nap because I was trying to rest up before they got too intense and when I woke from my nap the contractions had completely stopped. They did not want to induce me because the baby was only 34 weeks so they just let me wait it out in the hopstial and see if I went into labor naturally. I prayed and prayed that I would have contractions on my own and not have to be induced- I never went into labor on my own-- at 35 weeks 2 days they induced me. They started me on pitocin Monday morning- I labored naturally for over 24 hours. I couldn't sleep at all Monday night- the pain was too intense. I thought for sure I was in transition Tuesday morning- They didn't want to check me too much because my water had been broken so long-- the risk of infection was very high. THey wanted me to tell them when I felt the urge to push. Well, when they finally checked me Tuesday morning I thought I must be near the end and I was only a lousy 3 cm!!!! I just couldn't do it anymore- I got the epi and I'm glad I did. I was able to get some sleep and before I knew it I was 10 cm just a few hours later and I really felt the urge to push. It was a wonderful experience. I would love to have a natural birth next time but depending on the circumstances (induction with pitocin) I would consider an epi again.


----------



## Bad Horse (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColwynsMommy* 
I had epidurals with my first two births. They worked really, really well.. basically the perfect epidural. They weren't turned off until after the birth, but still I felt an incredible urge to push and felt every sensation except the pain.

This is my experience, too.

I had naturals with my first 2, one in a hospital (it was an icky experience), one at home. I planned a UC with this one, and when I went into labor things were WAY different. She started out posterior and I just could NOT handle it. I wanted to go to the hospital & so we did.

I ended up with an epidural after a few hours, and a failed attempt at pushing (my birth story is in the July DDC forum), and holy crap! I never thought I would have one, but I am SO GLAD they exist!
I really really needed it, and it was done perfectly. I was not too numb, could feel everything I needed to feel and it was a wonderful experience.

6 days later I am just so pleased with my birth experience, and it was SO different that what I had expected it to be.


----------



## theboodges (Mar 21, 2008)

Mine was much needed with my first, with severe pre-e and an early induction. It worked, I didn't feel the pain of contractions even though they were crazy looking on the monitor. I even got up and walked to the bathroom, which the nurses didn't like, but my legs worked just fine. When it was time to push, I felt it clear as could be though! I was thankful for it, as it helped me feel how to push the right way.

With my second, I was induced again, and got a spinal at 8cm. It was just getting uncomfortable, but we weren't expecting it to go so well and just wanted to have a non-traumatic birth experience so badly I was happy to have the epidural. So the whole labor went well, really pain free, still felt when to push, and only pushed a few times total. While getting the epidural, I swear he hit a nerve or something, so I jumped reflexively, which was a bit scary and brought some of the risks home as real possibilities to me.

With my third, I am planning not to have an epidural. In hindsight making it to 8cm without being in pain was a breeze, and I think I could get through the last rough part without anything. I am going to take a natural birth class so I am better prepared this time though!

Good luck!

Christy


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

I had an epidural with my first. Had been labouring for about 6 hours and asked for it. They gave it to me without checking my dilation as they thought first bub, long way to go. Turns out I was asking for it because I was in transition and at 10cm! Then they told me to push and I thought they were nuts! Could not feel a thing! Just went from being this mad, naked, screaming primal woman to thinking...hmmm anyone fancy nice cup of tea!! So my first got stuck and they had to turn off the epi so I could push and I did not push very effectively at all. Having had 3 subsequent births I can honestly say I prefer to give birth without an epidural. I feel that the birth is so much more spiritual without pain relief, I think I am able to push so much more effectively so the final stages are much easier and I do think that my first baby had a less gentle birth. He came out more "battered" looking and seemed less alert. Of course I do not know if this had to do with the epi. It is very subjective.
What I do know is that I always allow myself the option of an epi! With my second I asked for it, had it inserted and then there was no time to actually administer the actual drug so I just pushed. Third I did not ask for it and fourth born at home. But i always went into labour with no expectation. I allowed myself to know that if I felt I needed it then I would have to transfer to hospital and get it. Giving myself that option seemed to take off the pressure I was putting on myself. Now having delivered 4 children I realise that when I start to think I need an epi, it usually means my baby will arrive within the hour! Hindsight is a wonderful thing!!! So instead of asking for the epi, I ask for moral and emotional support from my partner and delivery team. Never under estimate the power of positive thinking and words to get you through the final stages before you meet your baby. Good luck with your birth.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

I feel like my epidural was a good choice for the situation at the time- hospital birth, large posterior babe, back labor, compound presentation, lack of labor support, lack of preperation for labor (if you're not afraid, it won't hurt!







)long labor, very little to eat, "stalled" labor- so I don't regret having it. I think it likely helped me avoid a c-section. And ultimately, birthing my son was amazing and empowering and made me want to have 15 kids.

That said, with my second birth, we choose to stay at home to avoid ending up in the same situation again.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Pain wise, epi worked fine with my first two.

However, I almost died due to complications both times









Since I have had 2 drug/intervention free births.

If you want me to tell my stories, pm me.
















: for you.


----------



## elizawill (Feb 11, 2007)

i had pitocin and an epidural with my first. it was a great birthing experience actually. we used a midwife, i had my favorite cd playing, there was a huge mirror i could look into and see my beautiful daughter being born. i also had friends and family in the room. no regrets honestly. my son's birth was very different, but we really wanted a different experience.


----------



## ThisLove (Jul 5, 2008)

I had a wonderful experience with it ... Until it wore off. I dealt with 5 days of prodromal labor at home and had the epidural placed shortly after getting to the hospital because I was FREAKING OUT (I don't deal well with pain). It lasted until 9am and I started pushing at 11am. They gave me something in my IV (I dunno what) to help 'ease' the pain, but that wore off before I started pushing, as well. Thank you, Pitocin (sarcastic eye-roll).


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

I haven't read the other replies, but I wanted to say-- I think your experience is the reason why the existence of the epidural is a good thing. It might not be good for everyone--or even most people--but it gave you a break and probably saved you from a c-section, which IMO, is a much less desirable intervention. It sounds like baby's birth was a great experience for you (and that the birth itself was probably similar to a non-epid. birth, anyway), baby's okay, and that's what matters. that's very different than "I'm at 4 cm, give me the drugs now!"







I think epid. should be a last resort, but if you need it, there is no shame in that!
I have a friend who wanted a natural childbith and "caved" to the epid. after a long labor; the baby was turned strangely (her forehead was presenting, I think). She pushed and pushed; they ended up needing such strong vaccuum to remove the baby that the doctor was pulling my friend off of the table. If she hadn't had the epid....


----------



## ellebelle (May 1, 2005)

Interesting thread. I had an epidural with my first child almost 15 years ago. I had wanted to try a natural birth, but didn't really have the tools to do so (communication, assertiveness, relaxation and pain management.) After laboring for 12 hours at home, we went to the hospital. I was only 4cm (dilate 2 cm in those 12 hours). I felt like I was going to die, I was vomiting, I had the shakes, the personality change - but since I was 4 cm, I was told I had a long way to go. I lost all confidence and asked for the drugs. It worked too well. My blood pressure dropped so I needed medication in the IV, my contractions slowed down so they turned up the pit. A couple hours later they told me I was complete and that I should start pushing. I could not feel anything. I could not move my legs. I pushed for 1 1/2 hours on my back because the nurse told me that all her epidural patients do this. So, after 1 1/2 hours of sit ups (they wouldn't support my head because they needed to hold my legs), my neck hurt. I just wanted to change positions, but they said no. The doc said, "she's done" and he cut an episiotomy and used vacuum to pull out my 10 lb 11 oz son. The nurse told me cheerily that I only had a 3rd degree. No one told me what that meant. All I knew what that when it wore off, I was in excruciating pain in my rear end. For the next two weeks I could not sit. It felt like a knife up my rear end. I had to eat my meals standing up and nurse laying down. It is hard to fix an improper latch while laying down, which led to cracked bleeding nipples. I still have permanent damage to my pelvic floor from that unnecessary vacuum extraction, even after surgeries to repair it.

I know that the epidural was not entirely to blame for all my difficulties, but it played a huge role. With my next two - I took Bradley and had wonderful unmedicated births. I birthed in the tub for my last baby and that was fantastic. I had almost no pain (lots of strong sensations, but not really pain.) They don't call water the midwife's epidural for nothing.


----------



## kmb9906 (Jul 6, 2008)

I did NOT intend to have an epidural, but I got one after 30 hours of labor (mainly to rest in anticipation of pushing). The worst part for me was actually getting the epidural as I felt the needle in my back. It did ease my contraction pains, but I felt every.single.bit of pressure when it came time to push. (And I pushed for 3 hours ... and still ended up with a c/s.







) So, I guess I got exactly what I needed from my epi - some time to sleep, but I still retained the ability to know when I needed to push.

I was really sad that I had the epidural. At the time, I thought it was for the best, because I really did need the rest. I think I would've been more ok with it had I delivered my baby vaginally. But, I ended up having an emergency c/s, so I feel like I got the epidural for nothing.


----------



## erinspice (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama to 2 girls* 
I had one with my first....my labor was pitocin induced, which *almost* anyone who has had a pitocin induced labor (meaning I wasn't in labor at all) will tell is HORRIBLE....

So with dd2 I decided that I could do it and I did.

My experiences were very close to this. I was induced with pitocin with Tru at 39 weeks. I got an epidural about 4 hours in at 6 cms and then gave birth vaginally about an hour and a half after that. I tore badly and had to have 30 stitches. I attributed it to the fact that I couldn't feel anything and was pushing too hard. It took me 4 months before I could stand to have slow, boring sex. With my second, I went unmedicated and only had to have 8 stitches. We were having sex again at 8 weeks and probably could have done it sooner than that.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I had one with my first as a chance to avoid a c-section. I was not progressing. They turned up the pit. Oh my, the pit was awful. The pain was so awful I could not progress. They put the epi in, put something through it and then turned it off. (I never asked what it was) The severe pain was gone, but I could still feel the contractions. They felt like moderate menstrual cramps after the drugs. 15 minutes later I was fully dilated and ready to push. 15 minutes after that, the baby was born. I would have been sectioned without it, due to the length of time I was in labor and baby was already having some bad decels. (probably from the combo of pitocin and a tight nuchal cord, I would think) Position changes and wearing oxygen just didn't fix the decels enough.

I think epi's have their time and place. I did not feel I needed one with my second. I didn't have pitocin, so the labor was painful but still doable. Pitocin is made by the devil himself.


----------

